# buying a better table saw



## lvstealth (Aug 5, 2017)

i have the opportunity to buy a RIDGID 13 Amp 10 in. Professional Cast Iron Table Saw (Model #R4512) from my brother. it is 3 years old, he bought it brand new. he takes great care of his tools and it seems in great condition. he wants $300 for it.

is this a decent deal? he wants the money for a new Grizzly (killer saw with lots of bells and whistles). i love my brother..., but i still want to make sure i am getting a decent deal. he is quite the wheeler dealer and i am not!

Lisa


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks like they're $529 new from Home Depot. Never used the saw, so I can't comment on the quality of the tool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm guessing he paid between 5 and $600 new? I looked at them about ten years ago. I thought they were a nice saw but I was not crazy about the fence....I'm not sure what model it was. The first thing I look at is the fence, followed by the hp. If I don't love the fence, I move on. That's just me. In my shop, the table saw is the most used item. How are the online reviews? Ask about the family discount. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

I have the one before that, have had it almost 10 years, love it. That price is around 1/2 of new or a hair more so decent price. The other thing is no sales tax which will save you 20-30.00 plus it's already assembled so saves lots of time.

If I needed a table saw and was offered that saw at that price I'd have bought it already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd play the "I'm your sister" card and offer $250... can't hurt. If he stands firm, probably a good deal.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

Ask him for the family payment plan, say $5 a week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2017)

And don't forget to bat your eyes Lay it on thick...what are brothers for

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Aug 5, 2017)

I have that same saw. They're pretty good saws. Powerful enough to do pretty much anything and the fence, bevel, and miter tracks are all pretty accurate. Much better than any table top contractor type saws.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's a good review on it.....

https://www.wwgoa.com/article/ridgid-table-saw-product-review/

Just so you know....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 5, 2017)

he said he paid $589, but got a discount for getting a HD credit card. I remember when he got it! the fence is great (to me, but i know nothing). it has an adjustment to make it spot on to the ruler, and it is not marred, it is straight, it seems to hold true. i spend some time in his shop watching and talking to him, helping and holding things and such, but he would never let me touch his saw! he is super about keeping tools "like new" as he uses them, if anything is "off" he sees to it. there is some piece on the fence that broke about a year ago and had it replaced through the extra warranty, it is perfect now though. and that would mean the fence is pretty new. i think there is a little over a year left on the warranty too. dont tell him... but i am hoping to give him $200 (which is what he needs to add to what he has to get the new one) when he orders the new one and hope he forgets the other $100! hehe. 

dumb question... i have a small cheap saw that i have had for a few months, 2 or 3... can i use the same blade on the new (to me) one, or should i get a new one. its a Diablo little kerf (i think is how you say that) and seems sharp (but i havent any real idea how to KNOW it is sharp except it cuts and doesnt burn wood) the saw is not something i can really afford, but i am thinking i wont get this deal again ever. i know it is one user, and i know how the owner uses it and cares for it. i know it works and cuts straight. he is always showing me that it is close to perfect (he whips out his different gadgets and shows me that it is 90 degrees, or that the fence is exact, or the inclinometer is spot on to what the saw says it is... he likes his gadgets and he likes to "tune" the saw in to perfect. a new blade cost as much as my little saw! 

i want the saw... but i dont really NEED the saw (i mean like i need coffee), but i WANT WANT WANT it

good review, ty. i could trade baked goods...

-Lisa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> he said he paid $589, but got a discount for getting a HD credit card. I remember when he got it! the fence is great (to me, but i know nothing). it has an adjustment to make it spot on to the ruler, and it is not marred, it is straight, it seems to hold true. i spend some time in his shop watching and talking to him, helping and holding things and such, but he would never let me touch his saw! he is super about keeping tools "like new" as he uses them, if anything is "off" he sees to it. there is some piece on the fence that broke about a year ago and had it replaced through the extra warranty, it is perfect now though. and that would mean the fence is pretty new. i think there is a little over a year left on the warranty too. dont tell him... but i am hoping to give him $200 (which is what he needs to add to what he has to get the new one) when he orders the new one and hope he forgets the other $100! hehe.
> 
> dumb question... i have a small cheap saw that i have had for a few months, 2 or 3... can i use the same blade on the new (to me) one, or should i get a new one. its a Diablo little kerf (i think is how you say that) and seems sharp (but i havent any real idea how to KNOW it is sharp except it cuts and doesnt burn wood) the saw is not something i can really afford, but i am thinking i wont get this deal again ever. i know it is one user, and i know how the owner uses it and cares for it. i know it works and cuts straight. he is always showing me that it is close to perfect (he whips out his different gadgets and shows me that it is 90 degrees, or that the fence is exact, or the inclinometer is spot on to what the saw says it is... he likes his gadgets and he likes to "tune" the saw in to perfect. a new blade cost as much as my little saw!
> 
> ...



The blade you bought should fit it, if I recall it was a 10 inch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 5, 2017)

yes, 10".

i read about it and most have good things to say about it.

L


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 5, 2017)

He's throwing in free delivery & set up too, right??

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2017)

I have had this exact saw for about 5 years now. It, so far, has suited me well. I'd classify it as a good saw, great for a hobbyist, but not a great, top of the line saw.

My issues with it are:
1. The Ridgid R4512 has a well known issue with the trunion not being built strong enough. Ridgid has never admitted to it being a problem, but supposedly "fixed" it - and the saws after the fix display the same issue. The issue is that when you raise the blade to full height, or very near to full height, the trunion flexes a little and the blade goes out of alignment. Frustrating when you need to cut a thick piece to not have it all in alignment when you've spent a good amount of time aligning everything.
2. The fence. It works. It's ok. I knew pretty quickly that I wanted to upgrade to a self squaring fence, which I did when I was able to snag a new fence on clearance for about 1/3 of the retail price.
3. It comes with stamped steel wings which are far from flat. I'm in the process of building new wings for it, but am also giving though to spending the money on a couple cast iron wings and bolting them on.

Issues 2 and 3 are issues that you can take care of in various ways. Issue 1 is one you'll simply have to live with and understand that you will only be able to use the saw to about 1/4" less than full capacity if you don't want to flex the trunion and have it be a little out of line when making cuts.

Honestly, this saw will work and will work well for a hobbyist. I'd love to upgrade this saw to a Unisaw or a PM66 or a SawStop, but that's not in the near future. For now I'm going to keep running this saw and making a lot of great (and plenty of not so great) stuff with it. It has served me well thus far, despite the things that really annoyed me, and I'll keep using it for a long while yet as I don't see me being in a position to upgrade for some time. I'd grab it for $300 if you're able to - it would serve you well. It's certainly much, much better than one of those little portable contractors saws. Knowing the person you're buying it from and knowing how they take care of their tools goes a long way with me and it sounds like you shouldn't pass this one up, if at all possible.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I have had this exact saw for about 5 years now. It, so far, has suited me well. I'd classify it as a good saw, great for a hobbyist, but not a great, top of the line saw.
> 
> My issues with it are:
> 1. The Ridgid R4512 has a well known issue with the trunion not being built strong enough. Ridgid has never admitted to it being a problem, but supposedly "fixed" it - and the saws after the fix display the same issue. The issue is that when you raise the blade to full height, or very near to full height, the trunion flexes a little and the blade goes out of alignment. Frustrating when you need to cut a thick piece to not have it all in alignment when you've spent a good amount of time aligning everything.
> ...



I didn't know the wings were stamped steel. The previous model saw they're cast iron.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I didn't know the wings were stamped steel. The previous model saw they're cast iron.



Yup, stamped steel on these - I really wish they were cast iron. I think the previous version (the one you have) is definitely the better of the two saws.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 5, 2017)

300 is a good deal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2017)

Buy it, tweak it, use it............

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 6, 2017)

@lvstealth I have that saw it's been a dandy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 9, 2017)

ok, i gave him $200 for it! and made him dinner

weee! now to get it all set up.

so... my shed is no longer level... does it matter? how do i level it? it is off the ground in front, and needs to come up just a little. they leveled it, but it has settled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> ok, i gave him $200 for it! and made him dinner
> 
> weee! now to get it all set up.
> 
> so... my shed is no longer level... does it matter? how do i level it? it is off the ground in front, and needs to come up just a little. they leveled it, but it has settled.



That's awesome Lisa! Ah, the power of women.....

Anyhow, as long as the table saw sets flat and doesn't rock at all you should be fine IMO. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2017)

Just make sure the saw is sitting steady, the last thing you want to have happen is for it to shift or move when you're running stock through it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Aug 9, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> so... my shed is no longer level... does it matter? how do i level it? it is off the ground in front, and needs to come up just a little. they leveled it, but it has settled.



More important than the floor being level (up to a certain point, of course) is if it's *even*. If the whole floor is sloped a little then you'll be like those of us who have a shop in a garage - those floors are sloped on purpose. As long as it's even then you can do something like put an outfeed table behind it and you'll still have an flat surface for your wood to run out on. That sort of thing.

I know in my garage shop I did make the table saw level. Which meant I had to have adjustable feet on the outfeed table so it's level as well. I just find it easier to have everything level when I'm working as it's one less thing that I need to take into account when I'm building stuff. I installed used cabinets and I cut runners to put under them so they're level as well. That's a personal preference thing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 9, 2017)

If you really want to level it, plug the saw in, cut yourself some wedge shaped shims out of a piece of pressure treated 2x4, so they don't rot, crawl underneath with your hammer, shims, and level and shim it up until it is level. Pound one in on either side of the sill, trying to keep them somewhat even as they go in, so weight is distributed equally across the bottom of the sill. You can level across the bottom of your floor joist rather than crawl in and out repeatedly, then check on top when finished.

If it's really settled bad a piece of pressure treated 1x4 8-16" long might be a plus as well to set on top of the blocks.

Good deal on the saw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 9, 2017)

did i mention that i am not fond of spiders?

ok, i did that... the crawl under part anyway... the shed is on a block on each front corner, and some wood too. it is not far off level, the front right corner needs go up. i am afraid to "bang" on anything, it seems precarious to me. yes, its even, just a slight slope to the front right. 

im thinking the car jack... or leave it alone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Well you could slip a jack under there and lift it a little and slide the shims in, if you have one. Carry a fly swatter or a 2x4 to beat the spiders back. Bumper jack or screw jack is not advisable if it looks precarious, bottle jack could be iffy, a floor jack would work nicely. They're a little more stable. If you use the bottle back find a couple good solid wood planks to set it on to stabilize it and keep it from tipping over. 

If it's just one block and a piece of wood, it's probably not too precarious. If it's a block and 5-6 pieces of wood stacked, or a couple blocks stacked, then it's maybe precarious. But yes... jack it up until level and slide the shims in until nice and tight, then let off the jack. Level from side to side, front to rear, and diagonally from corner to corner if you want perfection. It's really not as difficult a task as you might imagine it to be, and then you have another newly acquired building skill you can add to your resume!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 9, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> If you really want to level it, plug the saw in, cut yourself some wedge shaped shims out of a piece of pressure treated 2x4, so they don't rot, crawl underneath with your hammer, shims, and level and shim it up until it is level. Pound one in on either side of the sill, trying to keep them somewhat even as they go in, so weight is distributed equally across the bottom of the sill. You can level across the bottom of your floor joist rather than crawl in and out repeatedly, then check on top when finished.
> 
> If it's really settled bad a piece of pressure treated 1x4 8-16" long might be a plus as well to set on top of the blocks.
> 
> Good deal on the saw!





rocky1 said:


> Well you could slip a jack under there and lift it a little and slide the shims in, if you have one. Carry a fly swatter or a 2x4 to beat the spiders back. Bumper jack or screw jack is not advisable if it looks precarious, bottle jack could be iffy, a floor jack would work nicely. They're a little more stable. If you use the bottle back find a couple good solid wood planks to set it on to stabilize it and keep it from tipping over.
> 
> If it's just one block and a piece of wood, it's probably not too precarious. If it's a block and 5-6 pieces of wood stacked, or a couple blocks stacked, then it's maybe precarious. But yes... jack it up until level and slide the shims in until nice and tight, then let off the jack. Level from side to side, front to rear, and diagonally from corner to corner if you want perfection. It's really not as difficult a task as you might imagine it to be, and then you have another newly acquired building skill you can add to your resume!




Leveling a machine isn't Rocky science!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 9, 2017)

But she's leveling the building!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 11, 2017)

... and he gave me this!

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## kweinert (Aug 11, 2017)

You do know those don't fit the table saw, correct?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 11, 2017)

He must have liked supper!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 11, 2017)

i stopped and got some fresh corn, green beans, new potatoes, and a nice german pink tomato. and i took ribeyes, very thick! his wife broke the beans, and i just tossed the corn in some boiling water, peeled and sliced the tomato, and just cut up the potatoes in big chunks, boiled till tender, drained and put some whole cream and parsley on them. he cooked the steaks on the grill (didnt trust me to get it right!)

he gave me a box with some things for the saw, and at the bottom was the router bit set! he said, oh... then said keep it, i have a bunch

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2017)

That's good times right there Lisa.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

